# For robert@fm



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2012)

http://cat-bounce.com/


----------



## Caroline (Oct 24, 2012)

Gymnastics for cats


----------



## Caroline (Oct 24, 2012)

clicko nthe make it rain words in the right hand corner. The chap I work wih and I have just spent tenminutes watching this instead of working so we are in trouble withthe boss...


----------



## Northerner (Oct 24, 2012)

Caroline said:


> clicko nthe make it rain words in the right hand corner. The chap I work wih and I have just spent tenminutes watching this instead of working so we are in trouble withthe boss...



Hadn't noticed that before!  Didn't see any dogs!


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 24, 2012)

It's also possible, by dragging a cat with your mouse pointer, to toss it upward so it bounces more vigourously.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 25, 2012)

the chap I work with and me got into trouble playing with this till everyone else decided it was fun too.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 24, 2012)

This page now has seasonal snow!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 24, 2012)

Rofl!


----------



## robert@fm (May 31, 2013)

This page makes an oddly appropriate visual accompaniment to Blondie's "Heart of Glass"!


----------



## ypauly (May 31, 2013)

it is strangely hypnotic


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 7, 2018)

Just discovered this again!  It's a good (and very silly/cute) way to waste a few minutes.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 8, 2018)

Just found this. It is very hypnotic My eyes are like cartwheels lol 
Actually surprised I manage to open it


----------

